# New Titling Event from AKC



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been shared already - but I'm sort of excited!! It sounds like fun! We took Meau to a lure coursing fun run a couple of years ago and it was a blast!! Here's the news:

American Kennel Club Launches New Coursing Ability Test [Thursday, February 03, 2011] 
-- New Test Allows All Dogs the Chance to Experience the Fun and Excitement of Lure Coursing --
The American Kennel Club® (AKC®) is pleased to announce the launch of a new titling event – the Coursing Ability Test – on February 24, 2011 in Calhoun, GA. Open to all dogs, the Coursing Ability Test is an introductory event fashioned after the sport of lure coursing and meant to be a fun, healthy activity for dogs and their owners. Coursing Ability Tests may be held by all licensed lure coursing clubs.
Eligible dogs must be at least 12 months of age and individually registered/listed with the AKC (registered purebred, Foundation Stock Service (FSS), Purebred Alternative Listing (PAL) or AKC Canine Partner). In order to pass the test, a dog running alone must pursue a lure, completing the course with enthusiasm and without interruption within a given time.
"The Coursing Ability Test can provide a wonderful community outreach opportunity, an enjoyable experience for dogs and owners and a way to expose a wider audience to the sport," said AVP Performance Events Doug Ljungren. "Most dogs will chase a lure and have fun in the process." 
Dogs that pass the Coursing Ability Test three times will earn a Coursing Ability (CA) title. Ten passes and a dog earns a Coursing Ability Advanced (CAA) title and 25 passes results in a Coursing Ability Excellent (CAX) title. 
Upcoming events include: 
•	Bluegrass Coursing Club, Feb. 24-25, Calhoun, GA
•	Greyhound Association of North Georgia, Feb. 26-27, Calhoun, GA
•	Alamo Area Whippet Club, Mar. 5-6, Hutto, TX
•	Northwest Arkansas Kennel Club, Mar. 19-20, Rogers, AR
•	Mid-Atlantic Hound Association of Central North Carolina, May 21-22, Rocky Mount, NC
These Coursing Ability Tests are being held in conjunction with the Club’s normal Lure Coursing trial. Coursing Ability Tests may be held with a trial or as stand-alone events.
A summary description of the test, the regulations governing the event and a Coursing Ability Test application form, as well as a list of upcoming events can be found on the AKC website at American Kennel Club - Performance Events. Click on "Coursing Ability Test" on the left side of the page.
If your club is interested in holding a Coursing Ability Test, please complete the application form and submit to the Performance Events Department. If you have questions, please contact Bob Mason at [email protected] or (405) 826-2929 or Lisa Carroll, Manager of Performance Events at [email protected] or (919) 816-3900.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun for both dog and owner. May have to check out the event in Rogers, AR next month. Definitely will have to read up more on lure coursing. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds great fun - anyone know if there is a UK equivalent?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow Barbie! Another awesome thing for dogs and their humans to bond together doing! Great idea and good exercise for the dogs.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

While I support all activities that owners want to get involved with, this is not something I would pursue with my Poodle. I personally do not want to encourage my Poodles to chase because I think it can end up being a distraction from the other work I want my Poodles to do: Obedience, Agility, Tracking, Hunt off-leash hiking etc.

Remember, Sight Hounds can never be considered reliable off-leash (also... note thread below about chasing deer).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> While I support all activities that owners want to get involved with, this is not something I would pursue with my Poodle. I personally do not want to encourage my Poodles to chase because I think it can end up being a distraction from the other work I want my Poodles to do: Obedience, Agility, Tracking, Hunt off-leash hiking etc.
> 
> Remember, Sight Hounds can never be considered reliable off-leash (also... note thread below about chasing deer).


Well...it totally depends on the sighthound. I trust Iris implicitly off leash. She is focused on Mom first when we are outside. Everything else is secondary.

I would not encourage anyone to get into this until they had pursued all the other things they wish to do with their dog. I think if you are doing one thing, stick with it until you tire of it or have gone all the way, then pursue something new.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well...it totally depends on the sighthound. I trust Iris implicitly off leash. She is focused on Mom first when we are outside. Everything else is secondary.


So you can take her off leash out in public, say hiking or to the beach, and she is completely reliable?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

the UKC has this event and it looks like a lot of fun for the dogs, but my Finnegan chases my cats enough already, so I don't want to encourage the behaviour!!! LOL!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

When we took Meau to the lure coursing event a while back, the atmosphere and energy in the place was so different than that of any (for example) rally event we've been to with the dogs. I think Meau could feel that excitement and energy and behaved accordingly (not crazy, just heightened anticipation). When the runs were completed and we were walking back to the car, she was the same old Meau - it wasn't something that stuck with her much past the doors to the facility where we ran...

We don't have long term experience with this event, but it was defintely something fun that I'd love to try again... The equipment they use to get the dogs to chase the lure is very specific and the runs are closely monitored (and maybe there are people on this forum who would like to participate in this event with their non-poodles, too!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> So you can take her off leash out in public, say hiking or to the beach, and she is completely reliable?


I can have her off leash wandering around the property and she is completely reliable and comes toward me the moment I speak to her. She is much more reliable than Holly or Thinker.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would love to try it with Sophy. I suspect it could even help with chasing behaviour - we all know about putting a behaviour on cue, and then only cuing it when you want it!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

fjm said:


> I would love to try it with Sophy. I suspect it could even help with chasing behaviour - we all know about putting a behaviour on cue, and then only cuing it when you want it!


This doesn't always hold true. The hunting Poodles I know get pretty worked up when they see birds.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

IME (friend raises JRT's) the dogs that we lure course with will chase more after it. However they LOVE doing it and it calms them down. and they are able to do it and say flyball with out getting to where they are chasing other lanes etc.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I can have her off leash wandering around the property and she is completely reliable and comes toward me the moment I speak to her. She is much more reliable than Holly or Thinker.


My Whippet is the same way - probably the most trustworthy dog I have ever had.


----------

